# Rate My Plumbing



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok hear is a picture so far. what do you think? mind you this is the first plumbing job i have been in charge of. This is after 7 hours of work with two of us.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Tyler, you can't link to AOL mail. You'll have to save the pic to your hard drive and then upload it here with a post.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There is no picture shown.

I moved this to the plumbing section :thumbsup:


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Yestiday I coudn't spell plummer, today I are one.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Yestiday I coudn't spell plummer, today I are one.


sorry that i can edited the title and cant spell !!


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

tub fail....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Is that for a 5sqft bathroom? Sure looks like you got a lot going on in a very small small space. Also is there a tub being plumbed into that lot?

Also that should have taken no more than 3 hours with layout and one guy!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks nice. But 7 hours for 2 guys?Really?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you guys not use ABS there?


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

:blink: ...are you plumbing for 3 toilets... :blink:


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

So like... do you have a license or did you just wake up and decide you were going to start plumbing?


----------



## 422 plumber (Mar 21, 2010)

chimptastic


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

I'm not the plumber
I'm the plumber's son
I'll stop the leak
till the plumber comes :w00t:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

vos said:


> View attachment 50775


How are you venting the fixtures, and what are you using to hang your rough-in?


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Yestiday I coudn't spell plummer, today I are one.


We didn't become pros overnight, he just asked for some feedback not a bashing, sheesh!


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Is that magic marker or crayon on the pipe?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Guys, this isn't kindergarten. Vos is a young guy looking for constructive criticism after beating himself up for a day building that assembly 12' off the floor.

How about something other than giggling and finger-pointing?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Guys, this isn't kindergarten. Vos is a young guy looking for constructive criticism after beating himself up for a day building that assembly 12' off the floor.
> 
> How about something other than giggling and finger-pointing?


Where is the chocolate milk?


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Guys, this isn't kindergarten. Vos is a young guy looking for constructive criticism after beating himself up for a day building that assembly 12' off the floor.
> 
> How about something other than giggling and finger-pointing?


I used up my thanks buttons, my point exactly Tin.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

It looks alot better than most stuff i've chopped out.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> How are you venting the fixtures, and what are you using to hang your rough-in?[/ I'm using plastic J hooks. and each fixtures has its own vent.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

kcremodeling said:


> So like... do you have a license or did you just wake up and decide you were going to start plumbing?


It is out side of the city no license is needed in my county


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> :blink: ...are you plumbing for 3 toilets... :blink:


yes buy what you see is just for 2 of them the one is the 4in vent


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

vos said:


> yes buy what you see is just for 2 of them the one is the 4in vent


Which is the vent? And as asked farther up how are you handling venting beyond the 4" vent? Why a 4" vent? Is this a single story (I assume)?


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> Which is the vent? And as asked farther up how are you handling venting beyond the 4" vent? Why a 4" vent? Is this a single story (I assume)?


It is a house over a gerge (cant spell) The ho whited a 4" vent also I like to keep it the size of the largest pipe. I am not under standing what you mean by handling after the 4" vent.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> Which is the vent? And as asked farther up how are you handling venting beyond the 4" vent? Why a 4" vent? Is this a single story (I assume)?


The vent is the "Y" be for the elbow.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Vos, I don't know what your trade as "General" means, but....

Don't give up your day job, whatever it is.:whistling


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

griz said:


> Vos, I don't know what your trade as "General" means, but....
> 
> Don't give up your day job, whatever it is.:whistling


I believe it means "I do "general" things". It obviously doesn't mean General Contractor.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Vos

It's not a crime that you can't spell. Download "Google chrome", it's a web browser. Enter the forum from this browser and it will automatically spell check for you.

Second. Without other pictures this seems confusing to me but it doesn't look quite right from what I see. This is somebody's home and they deserve a quality job, inspection and license are irrelevant to this.

The next time you have a project like this send me a PM and I will make a drawing for you at no charge. I can't stop you from doing it so I might as well just help you do it right. A drawing and a few explainations will help you understand things a little more if you want to learn more about it. It's critical the home owner has a pluming system that operates correctly.

Mike


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Vos
> 
> It's critical the home owner has a pluming system that operates correctly.
> 
> Mike


Nothing like waking up on a Monday morning and stepping in black water!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

BrandConst said:


> Nothing like waking up on a Monday morning and stepping in black water!


Love the Astros avatar. I have an original Astros coffee mug with that exact logo on it, and it's one of my favorite mugs I use it all the time. I'm a huge fan of anything Texas!

Mike


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Love the Astros avatar. I have an original Astros coffee mug with that exact logo on it, and it's one of my favorite mugs I use it all the time. I'm a huge fan of anything Texas!
> 
> Mike


I love the old stros logo. It reminds of when they actually had a team!


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Vos
> 
> It's not a crime that you can't spell. Download "Google chrome", it's a web browser. Enter the forum from this browser and it will automatically spell check for you.
> 
> ...


Vos,

Take mikes advice on this. Regardless of where your at and what rules, codes or ordinances apply. You need to consider your moral obligation as a contractor to do the right thing and give the customer what they paid for. MEP's need to be done by someone thats qualified and preferably licensed. I'm willing to bet your insurance (hopefully you have) doesnt even cover plumbing which is leaving you completely exposed for financial obligations in the event of property loss which you caused and believe me, the HO's insurance will subrogate against you if it comes to that. 

My insurance won't even allow my guys to set a toilet let alone roughin and stub out.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I truly do not understand some of the plumbers on this forum. If an Excavation Contractor asked a question about masonry, for example, he would receive helpful and courteous responses. But the monment plumbing is brought up, the plumbers begin acting like members of a secret cult who are mad that someone didn't go through the initiation rites properly. Plumbing is an important trade. So is Electrical, Waterproofing, and Structural Design. There are very easy mistakes that can be made that will cause someone to be electrocuted by touching an appliance. The number 1 cause of structural damage is water infiltration from inproper flashing and waterproofing details. If plumbing is done improperly, widespread sickness and disease can be the result. My point is, ALL aspects of building are important, and someone genuinely interested in the trades, must study extensively the particular trade that they will perform, including the history, science, codes, and the actual techniques of performing the work. Plumbing is not inherently different from other trades. The method of killing people if you do shoddy work is different, but you don't die any deader from e. coli than you do from having a deck 20 feet off the ground pull away from the ledger while you are standing on it.
Personally, I find it kind of refreshing to see young people persuing a career in the trades. Most kids want to jack around in college for 6 years, humping and getting stoned, and then think they deserve a six figure income working 30 hours a week shuffling useless papers when they get done with all that grueling education.
If you actually read all this, I thank you kindly.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

A.T.C. said:


> I truly do not understand some of the plumbers on this forum. If an Excavation Contractor asked a question about masonry, for example, he would receive helpful and courteous responses. But the monment plumbing is brought up, the plumbers begin acting like members of a secret cult who are mad that someone didn't go through the initiation rites properly. Plumbing is an important trade. So is Electrical, Waterproofing, and Structural Design. There are very easy mistakes that can be made that will cause someone to be electrocuted by touching an appliance. The number 1 cause of structural damage is water infiltration from inproper flashing and waterproofing details. If plumbing is done improperly, widespread sickness and disease can be the result. My point is, ALL aspects of building are important, and someone genuinely interested in the trades, must study extensively the particular trade that they will perform, including the history, science, codes, and the actual techniques of performing the work. Plumbing is not inherently different from other trades. The method of killing people if you do shoddy work is different, but you don't die any deader from e. coli than you do from having a deck 20 feet off the ground pull away from the ledger while you are standing on it.
> Personally, I find it kind of refreshing to see young people persuing a career in the trades. Most kids want to jack around in college for 6 years, humping and getting stoned, and then think they deserve a six figure income working 30 hours a week shuffling useless papers when they get done with all that grueling education.
> If you actually read all this, I thank you kindly.


Good point but I see it differently if your working on someone elses property as opposed to your own.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

*Cuando en mi casa estoy, rey soy
*Fighter by day. Lover by night. Alcoholic by choice.
"Do-It-Yourself" Electrical work is kinda like a Do-It-Yourself Appendectomy: Possible, but probably not the best idea. 

Wait a minute........I just read your signature....doesn't this sort of contradict your post?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

BrandConst said:


> *Cuando en mi casa estoy, rey soy
> *Fighter by day. Lover by night. Alcoholic by choice.
> "Do-It-Yourself" Electrical work is kinda like a Do-It-Yourself Appendectomy: Possible, but probably not the best idea.
> 
> Wait a minute........I just read your signature....doesn't this sort of contradict your post?


I don't think so. I think it's foolhardy to read a Popular Mechanics article on changing an outlet, and then decide to go rewire your house.


> someone genuinely interested in the trades, must study extensively the particular trade that they will perform, including the history, science, codes, and the actual techniques of performing the work.


That right there sums up my opinion. If you want to learn a trade, study your ass off and learn all you can. But part of that study is asking other professionals who have been in the trade longer than you for help. My only complaint is the cliquish attitude of some of the plumbers here. Mikes Plumbing doesn't let people get away with thinking shoddy work is acceptable, but at the same time is always helpful and courteous.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is part of a manifold that I am building for the same person. 
Lets see what hell I will get for this.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

A.T.C. said:


> I truly do not understand some of the plumbers on this forum. If an Excavation Contractor asked a question about masonry, for example, he would receive helpful and courteous responses. But the monment plumbing is brought up, the plumbers begin acting like members of a secret cult who are mad that someone didn't go through the initiation rites properly.


thats why there is a plumbing zone for all the plumbers cause they cant get along...i was there untill i got banned cause that group of plumbers are easily butt hurt so im back here :laughing:


----------

